# Hochseefischen Panama / Costa Rica



## *Markus* (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im August für ein paar Tage in Panama (in der Region um Panama City) und in Costa Rica und möchte dort gerne einen Ausflug zum Hochseefischen machen. Ich hab es nicht auf eine spezielle Fischart abgesehen sondern würde einfach gerne dort einen spontanen Angelausflug machen.

Hat jemand hier ein paar gute Tipps wo es besonders lohnenswert ist? 

Panama: Gibt es gute Spots direkt um Panama City? Oder lohnt eher eine Weiterreise nach Boca Chica?

Costa Rica: Hier habe ich bereits vom folgenden Sport gehört: Jaco, Playa Carrillo, Playa Flamingo und Tamarindo.

Ist generell auch eher Panama oder Costa Rica zu empfehlen?

Kann man die Touren spontan vor Ort buchen oder muss/sollte man diese bereits im Vorfeld buchen?


----------

